# Holding Blinds?



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

In the Market for some new holding blinds who do you all recommend.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Magee retriever products. Great products and customer service!! Give Lou a call


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

http://www.stakeoutinc.com

Dave makes a top notch product and stands behind them for a long long time.


----------



## J.Nichols (Oct 31, 2012)

X2 on Lou and his products ... awesome quality.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Butch Green makes great blinds.


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 1, 2013)

Joe Dutro @ Team take em


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Another vote for Joe @ Team Take Em


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

FWI, Butch Green is moving over to the digital camo - he can't get the darker pattern that he has been using for years.
That could be good new or bad news, depending on the terrain of your area.

Debbie


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Joe at Team Take em...... great product and even better service!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

I have blinds from Magee, Stakeout and Butch. For Holding blinds at the line, Butch Greens are great. For Retired guns, out in the field, Magee and Stakeouts are the answer. Magee puts loops on the outside for adding cover.


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Call Bear at RGH Enterprises. He uses real good durable material and the poles are solid and won't bend when you try to push them into hard ground.
http://www.rghenterprisesllc.com/


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Chuck Wagner said:


> Call Bear at RGH Enterprises. He uses real good durable material and the poles are solid and won't bend when you try to push them into hard ground.
> http://www.rghenterprisesllc.com/


He has gotten out of retriever products, even thougj his website is still up.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Gunners Up has a great blind. I have had mine since before they were released, well over a year now (can't remember how long ago). It has help up fantastically and I could not be happier. Very light and when I first got it I was worried it was too light (the poles) but they still look like they did when I first got it.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

badbullgator said:


> Gunners Up has a great blind. I have had mine since before they were released, well over a year now (can't remember how long ago). It has help up fantastically and I could not be happier. Very light and when I first got it I was worried it was too light (the poles) but they still look like they did when I first got it.



X2!! Gunners up blinds are super nice!!!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

I just got a Lou Magee holding blind and it looks like it will last forever. Very well made and a really nice guy.


----------



## 36bound (Feb 12, 2013)

Albeit atypical, this hunting blind works well as a makeshift holding blind. It's called an Apache Hunting Blind. It is free-standing; sets up/comes down in about *10 seconds*; weighs about a pound, and in its collapsed, rolled-up (carrying) configuration it is about 66" long x 3" (in diameter). It also works well to conceal wingers and I use it for that purpose as well.


----------



## Michael Earhart (Nov 14, 2012)

Prtproducts.com. Is a new company that makes very good blinds at a great price, just bought one!


----------

